# France toll roads



## Swiftandbold (Mar 11, 2011)

Off to France next month down to the Ardeche 8) . Not our first time to France but we did not use the toll roads. Can I pay using my credit card? or Debit Card Chip & Pin method or is it easier with just cash? Would rather use a card if possible.
Look forward to the replies.

Dave


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

The peages take all credit cards but not debit cards IIRC.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You can use a card.

We have used our debit card in the past at manned toll booths. They don't tend to get you to use a pin or sign.

I won't be using a Nationwide debit card anymore as they charge per transaction plus commission now. The NW credit card doesn't charge at the moment.

The prepay cards are not accepted though.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Just for your info we took two days when we travelled from the Uk to Spain using toll roads and the same time when using non toll roads.

So we now have to question if its worth paying the 150 euro's it cost us going down.

The upside of the toll roads was the speed but the upside of the non tolls was the fantastic villages we went through, stopped and saw real France.

We are now looking into a Telepeage Transponder, but have not had too much success.


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi

We don't use toll roads all the way through France but have always found that credit cards are accepted readily. Many toll lanes are credit card only ...but be wary of height barriers! At the smaller peage booths there may be no attendant present so cards can be easiest. 

We have never needed to use our pin number. The card just slides in and then gets spat back from the machine in a blink of the eye. The barrier goes up and hubby is trying to drive off even before I have remembered to press the button which will give me a receipt. It's not automatic!

Tolls are based on the size of your van, and ours has always been recognised automatically and charged as a 'classe 2' for pricing purposes but I understand some people have sometimes been told their van is in a different class.

My biggest problem at the automatic tolls is the height of the machines. I usually end up having to get out of the van to reach. The buttons etc are set at two heights....for cars and lorries. We seem to come in between and leaves me struggling to reach either. NOT a pretty sight! :lol:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I do the spanish/uk run twice a year and never use the toll roads,you will miss out on so much.
If you are in so much of a hurry to get there why not fly and hire a car I am sure it would be cheaper.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Swiftandbold said:


> Off to France next month down to the Ardeche 8) . Not our first time to France but we did not use the toll roads. Can I pay using my credit card? or Debit Card Chip & Pin method or is it easier with just cash? Would rather use a card if possible.
> Look forward to the replies.
> 
> Dave


Yes you can pay by credit card, as folk say its the preferred method but they don't use chip and pin. That said why would you want to use toll roads. the price depends on vehicle height and number of axles and weight so you could be paying a hefty sum. We have paid class 2, 3 and 4 all on the same road. There are 100's of miles of free motorways in France, 100's of miles of dual carriageways so you can keep toll roads to a minimum and still travel quickly.

Bear in mind that the price of fuel on motorways in France is significantly higher than non motorways and its difficult to leave a motorway just to find a supermarket.

If I were you I'd go via Rouen, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Nevers, Moulin and Clermont Ferrand A75 and then onto the N102 towards Puy en Valet to the Ardeche. Mainly dual carriageway or free motorway with minimal toll roads.

There are dozens of places to stay enroute, nice campsites and lots of free Aires


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> We are now looking into a Telepeage Transponder, but have not had too much success.


There is a German company that will supply you with a transponder for use in whatever country you state. They send the transponder to you for a deposit and charge for the use of it by debiting your credit card, when you've finished with it you send it back to them in the special envelope they supply. My brother used it when he came to visit us in Spain, he has a r/h/d car and hate getting out at the Page booths. I can find out the name of the company from him if you like.

Wobby


----------



## Swiftandbold (Mar 11, 2011)

*Toll roads*

Many thanks to all those that replied, card it is. Ref Vennwood and your suggested route it's only 60miles longer than the more direct route given by the AA route planner which takes all the toll roads it can and with it the cost!!, and even though we are getting of at Dunkirk and we want to go to Vallon Pont d'arc your route is quite viable, we are splitting the route into two legs anyway and we both drive so will look at the route in more detail, cheers.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You could go one stage further and use the "Telepeage" system, it has been discussed on here in several sections - I found 9 "hits" using the search engine at the top of the page, this one is useful;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-651019.html#651019

this link also has an easy to understand account of the two systems through which you can get it;

http://www.oakleys.org.uk/blog/2010/09/telepeage.html

it makes the journey even easier!

Enjoy,

Dave


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Toll roads*



Swiftandbold said:


> Many thanks to all those that replied, card it is. Ref Vennwood and your suggested route it's only 60miles longer than the more direct route given by the AA route planner which takes all the toll roads it can and with it the cost!!, and even though we are getting of at Dunkirk and we want to go to Vallon Pont d'arc your route is quite viable, we are splitting the route into two legs anyway and we both drive so will look at the route in more detail, cheers.
> 
> Dave


If you do decide to go that route, just let me know and I'll send you a list of sites/Aires to consider


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We have just returned from a trip driving through France to Spain.

I normally pay cash at the tolls but at one point along the route (sorry I can't remember where) it was an unmanned toll. I had no choice but to use my card. I put in a mastercard credit card and it would not accept it. (huge panic!!!).

In the end I used my Natwest debit card. It was so easy just putting the card in and it spitting it out and us driving off that I (stupidly) used it a few more times.

Just back and checked my online banking to find that Natwest charge £1.50 per transaction plus 2.25%!!!

I rang them to check this was correct and they said this would apply to any transaction abroad. I won't make that mistake again!!!

So I would be interested to know from others if their mastercards work and do they get charged by their banks as much as I did?

Lorna


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

I used the Halifax Clarity Mastercard to pay a 1.00 euro toll near Beziers. It obviously worked!

Russell


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used the Halifax Clarity Mastercard to pay a 1.00 euro toll near Beziers. It obviously worked!
> 
> Russell


and did Halifax charge you any fee Russell?

I do have a Halifax credit card I could use if they don't charge extra.

Regards

Lorna


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Why use crap cards .I use Santander Zero or Post Office credit card .No extra charges just excahnge rate which is usually goog.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am another who avoids toll rds at all costs.

Rural France is fantastic, we have discovered so many wonderful places purely by chance as a result of avoiding peages. 

I never go much above 50-55mph even on motorways in the UK ( HUGE difference in fuel costs by keeping the speed down) so can see little point in paying to do 50-55 on a French motorway when I can do it for free on another road AND see lots of the countryside.

Having said that if you need to get from A to B in a hurry I can see the advantage, I am never in that much of a rush, the whole point of a MH is being able to stop where and when the mood takes you, to my mind the journey is an integral part of any trip and forms part of the overall enjoyment/experience !!


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Tolls*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I used the Halifax Clarity Mastercard to pay a 1.00 euro toll near Beziers. It obviously worked!
> 
> Russell


Came off the motorway last year at around 1 am at an unmanned booth. Did not have any low value notes so put a €50 note in the machine.

It spit the change out in €1 coins 8O It was like winning the jackpot collecting the change.

Derek


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Dooney said:


> We have just returned from a trip driving through France to Spain.
> 
> I normally pay cash at the tolls but at one point along the route (sorry I can't remember where) it was an unmanned toll. I had no choice but to use my card. I put in a mastercard credit card and it would not accept it. (huge panic!!!).
> 
> ...


Been travelling for years in France using a Halifax Mastercard credit card and never been refused on a motorway toll booth nor have I ever been charged a fee - who was the issuer?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hurrys*



Mrplodd said:


> I am another who avoids toll rds at all costs.
> 
> Rural France is fantastic, we have discovered so many wonderful places purely by chance as a result of avoiding peages.
> 
> ...


And using toll roads does not always mean you get there in a hurry. I have seen hour long ques on Major Southern Routes.

Last year we came back from the Pyrenees on the BIS route to Rouen in a day, easy. No tolls.

TM


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

wobby said:


> AndrewandShirley said:
> 
> 
> > We are now looking into a Telepeage Transponder, but have not had too much success.
> ...


I think you'll find that their service charge is quite high. I use the Liber-t one in France and can swop between my car and the M/H at will. Low profile 7.3m Chausson has always been charge automatically at Class 2

Malcolm


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Vennwood said:


> Dooney said:
> 
> 
> > We have just returned from a trip driving through France to Spain.
> ...


Vennwood

It was a Capital One card that the machine would not accept.

Lorna


----------

